

DIY - A Swim Timer For Night Swimmers - davidsmith8900
http://dougsdiy.com/archives/15

======
dougsdiy
Since I originally made the swim timer I have modified the two switches.
Despite my best efforts to waterproof the switch shafts, they eventually let
in enough moisture to damage the switches. I have modified the design to use
reed switches actuated by external magnets. This modification has been in use
for about two years with no leaks.

